# start nur mit "nousb" + Maus springt in KDE

## ripuli

Hallo,

Gentoo macht beim Start folgendes Problem:

Sobald ich versuche mit USB zu starten friert der Rechner nach der Zeile

```

ehci_hcd.0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0

```

ein. IRQ für das USB Devide ist 23 und hat keine Konfilkte soweit ich das an den vorhergehen Ausgaben erkennen kann. Mein Mainboard ist ein K7S8xE+ von Asrock (das mit Sockel A 400 MHZ DDRam + 6x USB 2). Meine Gentoo Version 2.6.6

Interessanterweise tritt dieses Problem auch beim Start der Live CD auf, bei anderen Linux Distros wie Knoppix oder Suse aber nicht. 

Ich bin mir auch sicher dass alles im Kernel für USB aktiviert ist. Zudem werden im späteren Verlauf des Bootens (Nousb) auch alle Geräte erkannt und eingebunden (hotplug ist emerged).

Zweites und schlimmeres Problem:

Meine Maus springt unter X. Ich habe die MS Explorer am USB Port hängen und bei 

```

cat /dev/input/mice

```

wird sie auch angesprochen und es erscheinen wilde Zeichenketten auf dem Screen, allerdings scheint es auch da schon abgehackt zu sein, aber das kann auch an der Ausgabe hängen. In meiner XF86Config steht dann IMP/S 2 bzw ExplorerP/S2 - hab beides probiert, nach Konsultation einiger Threads hier am Board - jedenfalls ist das Ergebnis gleich: Der Mauszeiger springt von einem Punkt zu einem vollkommen anderen. manchmal jedoch, wenn ich die Maus langsam bewege folgt der Mauszeiger auch der Bewegung. Ansonsten funktionieren die Tasten. Ein Wechseln des USB Ports hat auch nichts gebracht. (Schreib gerade aus Win und da funktioniert sie tadellos, also kann auch kein Defekt vorliegen)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass mir jemand hier helfen kann, weil KDE ohne Maus ein wenig nervend ist und einen vernünftigen Startvorgang hätte ich auch ganz gern.  :Smile: 

gruß und tausend Dank, ripuli

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi

Kompiliere einmal bitte alle USB+PS/2  Einstellungen modular und lade sie in folgender Reihenfolge (etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6).

```

usbcore

ohci-hcd

ehci-hcd

usbhid

psmouse

```

Besitze die gleiche Southbridge wie du und kann die Probleme mit USB-2.0 (EHCI) beim monolithischen Kernel bestätigen.

Noch meine Kernelconfig von den wichtigsten USB Einstellungen.

```

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

```

----------

## ripuli

danke! Wenn die Config bei dir so l]uft dann sollte es bei mir ja auch laufen  :Smile: 

nochmal ne frage zu den modulen:

wenn ich make gemacht habe, dann muss ich doch noch make modules + make modules_install machen und dann sollten die module auf meinem computer sein, oder? (werden dann ant@rlich in autoload eingebunden)

danach doch nur schnell die kernel datei in /boot kopieren aus dem bzImage? ... (ist mein erste gentoo installation :rolleyes: )

----------

## ripuli

ick könnt dir küssen!

das system bootet jetzt sauber auch mit usb und cat /dev/input/mice zeigt nun auch ein sehr homogenes verhalten - bin ja mal gespannt wie es unter kde geht, weil im moment knabbere ich noch daran wie ich denn alles über rc-update aktivieren kann, weil es hieß da seien 43 pakete die auf rc-update warten... mal sehen werds noch rausfinden  :Smile: 

aber danke erstmal wegen des bootproblems !!!

edit:

super nun funktioniert auch die maus ohne problem!!! ich bin schwer begeistert.   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

